# Ganze Seite scrollen



## iLu_is_a_loser (21. April 2005)

Hallo wie schaff ich es eine ganze Seite zu scrollen? Momentan benutze ich IFRAMES...

  hier is mein Code


```
<html>
  <head>
  <title>hompage</title>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
  </head>
  <body bgcolor="#283666" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
  <!-- ImageReady Slices (hompage.psd) --><div align="center"><br>
  <table id="Tabelle_01" width="698" height="569" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  		<tr>
  				<td colspan="5">
 					 <img src="Bilder/oben.jpg" width="698" height="216" alt=""></td>
  		</tr>
  		<tr>
  				<td rowspan="2">
 					 <img src="Bilder/homepage_02.gif" width="23" height="353" alt=""></td>
  				<td>
 					 <iFRAME scrolling="no" src="navi.html" width="135" height="341" alt="" frameborder="0" framespacing="0"></iFRAME>
  				<td rowspan="2">
 					 <img src="Bilder/homepage_04.gif" width="14" height="353" alt=""></td>
  				<td>
 					 <iframe src="home.php" name="content" width="514" height="341" alt="" frameborder="0" framespacing="0"></iframe>
  				<td rowspan="2">
 					 <img src="Bilder/homepage_06.gif" width="12" height="353" alt=""></td>
  		</tr>
  		<tr>
  				<td>
 					 <img src="Bilder/homepage_07.gif" width="135" height="12" alt=""></td>
  				<td>
 					 <img src="Bilder/homepage_08.gif" width="514" height="12" alt=""></td>
  		</tr>
  </table>
  <!-- End ImageReady Slices -->
  </body>
  </html>
```
 
 Momentan wird halt nur das CONTENT Fenster gescrolled bloß ich möcht gern das wenn ich scroll das sich dann alles bewegt und nicht nur das eine Fenster


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. April 2005)

Mache den Inhalt des Fensters so gross, dass es nicht hineinpasst... dann kannst du scrollen.


----------



## LordNikkon (22. April 2005)

Hi,

beim iframe musst du width und height entfernen und das Attribute style="overflow:auto;" verwenden, dann sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen.

Weil ich glaube nicht das du zur Laufzeit genau weißt wie groß die iframes werden.

Greetz

l|N


----------

